# 10 Gallon Planted Journal "START OF THE REBIRTH" .Updated 9/2/07.



## conduct (Mar 25, 2005)

Nice looking little tank there I love the balance of reds and greens. I do think though if you went with a lighter color back ground (light blue) everything would come out allot more.


----------



## AnneRiceBowl (May 18, 2006)

Great looking tank! 

I also had a "Cherry Tree" layout, but I made a "tree" out of driftwood and plants.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Nice job, Ryan....pretty tank, and it looks much bigger than it is.


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

better digi pics posted


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

colorful plants
good job on the layout and their health


----------



## Subotaj (Oct 16, 2006)

Superb! :thumbsup:


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

It needs A LOT more grow out time. It is hard to shape so many plants in such a small tank. I have to let them grow some more, then trim again, then grow. I can't let them all grow crazy in the beginning because then they will interfere with each others growth. The rotala rotundifolia will shade the rotala sp. green and cause the sp.green to shade the HM which will screw up the shape I desire. You can see how the rotala green is already growing along the substrate because it is being shadowed. I will have to trim that in order to let the HM grow there.

Once I reach the desired shape I can then just trim as needed, but for now I have to trim for future shape. I hope any of this even makes sense what I am trying to say.

The Limnophila aromatica is especially a problem. I want it in the back but it cannot be shaded at all or else it will really look out of shape. It already has started zig-zagging because the rotundifolia was shading it (look at the left side photo and how the stems are curved). The rotundifolia grows very fast. 

Hope this whole ramble made sense.

-Ryan


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

Hey Wood,

is that the one-eyed Asian filter shrimp you and i were talking about in another post?


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

Cydric said:


> Hey Wood,
> 
> is that the one-eyed Asian filter shrimp you and i were talking about in another post?


haha. Yes it is. As you can see the left eye is missing. It is hard to make out the right eye, but the left is definitely gone. It is doing well though. Has gotten bigger.

-Ryan


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

I did some rescaping of the tank. I moved the Ammannia Gracilis to where the Ludwigia glandulosa initially was and traded the glandulosa for some Red Cherry Shrimp. The gladulosa was just too big for my 10 gallon, didn't really fit IMO.

I also took some suggestions and trimmed the HM in a slope to create some perspective. It is kind of hard to see because I recently trimmed it.

I am going to now let the tank start to grow a lot, let it fill in. I have finished scaping it for the time being. I will post updated pictures of the gradual growth.

Take a look at the pics and let me know what you think.


*Front*​









*Front Left*​









*Front Right*​









*Limnophila aromatica*​









*Ammannia gracilis*​









*New Cherry Shrimp added 10 minutes before pic.*​









*Asian Filter Shrimp feeding using its filter fans*​


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

*UPDATE 1/16/07*

I just let the tank grow some more. you can see how the Rotala rotundifolia is starting to appear creating a "mid-contrast" between the Rotala sp. green and the Limnophila aromatica & Ammannia gracilis. The Rotala walichii has also starting coloring very nicely. 

Front









Left side shows Rotala rotundifolia poking out









Grazing Cherries









Rotala walichii









Rotala walichii


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

looks awsome, cherries probably lovin the room ! 

Always have loved the walichii plant.


----------



## huleeo21 (Jan 10, 2007)

that looks awesome, a really impressive tank indeed. And might I add its nice to know there's another Miamian on the forum :thumbsup:


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

Hehe, thanks guys.

Yea down here in Miami everyone wants saltwater, naturally. It is hard to really get anything freshwater as far as plants are concerned. Of course these forums are awesome because I can buy/trade almost any plant out there.

I am now letting the tank grow out for a while. I am going to have to trim the Limnophila soon, but I will replant the trimmings to further wrap it around the back left side. The anubias aren't doing so well, probably too much light for them, so they may have to go 

The Rotala walichii is going to get trimmed as well so that I can spread it more. It grows very fast and I think that after trimming the newer stems will be even more red. 

Everything else, the Ammannia, rotala green/rotundifolia, HM, HC, will all be left alone to grow out more.

Sometime in the near future I will be setting up either a 29 gallon or a 55 gallon. I have (2) 29 Gallons and (1) 55 Gallon just sitting empty in the closet. For the type of setups that I want to do with either of them I will need a good amount of money to start off with considering they are just bare tanks with nothing else. I really want to do a planted discus tank for my 55 but discus are a whole other ball game. I also want to get some CRS, but am going to see how my RCS skills are first. So far there are 3-4 pregnant cherries after having them for about 4 weeks, I may have a baby boom soon..

That's all I have to ramble about. If anyone has any suggestions for this 10 gallon please feel free to tell...

-Ryan


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

Took a new pic tonight. Finally managed to get the "glare" down. Those are cherries eating in the sand flat.























*Plants are as follows as of 1.22.07*

1. Ammannia gracilis
2. Rotala sp. green
3. Rotala rotundifolia
4. Limnophila aromatica
5. Anubias barteri var. nana
6. Hemianthus callitrichoides
7. Rotala wallichii
8. Hemianthus micranthemoides


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

Very pretty. It could use a trim of the stems in the back, and I like what the HM is doing. 

What is that plant in the left corner?


----------



## Blackeyes (Jul 6, 2006)

Awesome tank dude, this is tempting me to clean out my old 10gal and start a tank this. The walichii looks amazing, the red is so strong. I'm lovin it


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Great inspiration tank. Im liking how all the colors of the plants just click with each other. Its great looking.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Very nice tank. Your Rotala wallichii is so healthy, i'm jealous. I really like the way the Rotala sp. green is growing low like that.
Huy


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

The biggest improvement might be in the photography . . .

jk, you've developed REALLY good foreground and midgrounds. That's something very few people have. Now just comes the task (really, a pretty fun task) of establishing a solid background. Actually, I'd consider some more stronger plants.


----------



## aquarium boy (Jul 28, 2004)

wow thats a nice setup at first i thought it was a much bigger aquarium
till i saw the title again. i give it a 10/10


----------



## dweebikus (Jul 11, 2006)

Out of curiosity, what type of filtration do you have going?


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

dweebikus said:


> Out of curiosity, what type of filtration do you have going?


AquaClear 50. I absolutely love it, and no it is not too much flow at all for the 10 gallon..


----------



## VITARTE (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice looking tank!
Great colors. My L.Arommatica never gets that red and I've never seen a healthier looking R.Wallichi.
Congrats.
Rafo


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks a lot for the comments guys, really appreciate it. 

Here are some more pictures. I love using my digital camera, even though I definitely need to get a DSLR with a great lens. Until then I am going to have to make due with the old Nikon that I have. I made a frame and signature to make my amateurism look less amateur.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

I love the last pic. The red is so vibrant.


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

I took some more pics today. Tinkered with the frame and decided to add the names as well. I love taking pictures of my tanks, plants, and inhabitants. I will get a much better camera some day, these pictures arent really good quality.


----------



## fishguy5000 (Jan 17, 2007)

Your tank looks fabulous! Do you mind if i ask about your lighting? Specifically, what type of screw-in bulbs are you using, and what type of fixture do you have them in? I'm thinking about going to screw-in CFs on my 10 gallon, but I wasn't sure if i should get a full incandescent hood, or if needed to build my own fixture. I'm worried about melting the hood, as well as humidity and moisture getting on the bulbs. Thanks!


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

fishguy5000 said:


> Your tank looks fabulous! Do you mind if i ask about your lighting? Specifically, what type of screw-in bulbs are you using, and what type of fixture do you have them in? I'm thinking about going to screw-in CFs on my 10 gallon, but I wasn't sure if i should get a full incandescent hood, or if needed to build my own fixture. I'm worried about melting the hood, as well as humidity and moisture getting on the bulbs. Thanks!


I am using the incandescent hood that came with the tank, the outside of the tank looks like crap, that is why it is in my room, not on display. It is sitting on an ugly end table with tubes coming out of it. That is why I only like to show the inside  

Go to Walmart and look in the light bulb section. There will be a ton of Compact Fluorescent bulbs there. Get the GE 6500K CF Screw-In 20W (it may be less watts I dont remember, too lazy to look under the hood  ). I bought the 2 pack which was like $8. 

The hood will not melt, dont worry about it. I did however put aluminum foil around the inside of the hood as a sort of ghetto reflector. I think it may also help with the heat because evaporation is very minimal. I have been using screw-in CF on this tank for a long time now, dont worry about moisture or humidity at all.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

What's your hardscape look like to get it to look like that?

I like how the rotala sp. green looks like it's "weeping" over the side...so I was wondering what the hardscape was. =)


----------



## Color Me Blue (Nov 10, 2005)

That's a beautiful tank with lovely colors going on!  I see several berried RCS....you are going to have quite a swarm of cherries soon enough.


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

Recently trimmed the tank. The Limnophila is still there, just hidden behind the rotala's. Trimmed the HM to get a "slope" look. Also trimmed the Wallichii to spread it around some.


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

beautiful growth! I like how you got your HC to grow on that driftwood.


----------



## mr.sandman (Nov 7, 2006)

Your Wallichii is also showing its beautiful colors. Looking good!


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

...................purty~


----------



## apistaeasy (Nov 5, 2005)

What is your technique for the HC growing on wood?


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

apistaeasy said:


> What is your technique for the HC growing on wood?


It was an experiment I tried because I didn't like the HC as a carpet plant, but also didn't want to throw it away either. I took a small clump of it and held it down by putting it underneath one of the anubias roots. You have to do it very carefully though or else the HC will just fall apart. You could also use fishing line or thread, pretty much the same as putting moss on driftwood. 

The HC doesnt really bond to the driftwood as it grows, but it will all hold together as a single mass as long as you don't fiddle with it. Although come to think of it I haven't really tested it to see if it is stuck to the driftwood. 

The growth is also very slow, most likely because it is meant to be in soil and due to the small leave size it isn't absorbing that much nutrients. I have noticed though that you should not have it shaded what so ever or it wont grow at all. It also seems to be growing downward, attempting to get to the floor I think. It would be really cool if I could get it to grow downward and have it sort of "hang off of the driftwood. 

It is a pretty cool experiment I am trying because I really haven't seen any tanks with HC on driftwood, although I am sure there are some out there. 

-Ryan


----------



## logan (Aug 1, 2004)

looks like you might have to move that rotala green to the back, it looks like it's outpacing the red rear plants...


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

logan said:


> looks like you might have to move that rotala green to the back, it looks like it's outpacing the red rear plants...


No I trimmed the ones in the back.... The rotala green is a fast grower though.

-Ryan


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Really nice! One thing I liked in the earlier shots was the lower growth of the Rotalla green. As it has matured there is a dark band across the middle which is pretty noticeable now, something that always happens as stems run up. Replanting low can fix that easy. The reds are so strong I thought, whoo Photoshop color balance tweaking, but that is beautiful R. wallachii. Have you thought of moving the anubia in total shade. They do great there. 
Curious that you said the 40 watts keeps the plants small. I am surprised at that long of photoperiod. Do you mean they won't grow leggy and race up with plenty of wpg / light? I guess that's true. Anyhow, sweet work here. Makes me want to up my wattage.


----------



## OregonFish (Jul 13, 2006)

A lovely tank !


----------



## will5 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi i have almost the same tank as you except i have 2x25 watt bulbs.

I would like to know what your water is like as far as pH,KH,Co2, and nitrates if you don't mind.

subscribe**


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

Betowess said:


> Really nice! One thing I liked in the earlier shots was the lower growth of the Rotalla green. As it has matured there is a dark band across the middle which is pretty noticeable now, something that always happens as stems run up. Replanting low can fix that easy. The reds are so strong I thought, whoo Photoshop color balance tweaking, but that is beautiful R. wallachii. Have you thought of moving the anubia in total shade. They do great there.
> Curious that you said the 40 watts keeps the plants small. I am surprised at that long of photoperiod. Do you mean they won't grow leggy and race up with plenty of wpg / light? I guess that's true. Anyhow, sweet work here. Makes me want to up my wattage.


There is almost no tweaking in photoshop. The only reason why I have to do any tweaking is because the light is so bright I need to filter it out. As far as the deep red colors, that is natural.... and not a photoshop trick. If you saw this tank in person you would realize how red the plants really are. The only plant that I am not happy with is the Ammannia. I can get it orange, but not the deep red that I want. Although last night while I was thinking of removing it I decided that it is nice to have an orange plant. I put so much Iron and Phosphate in this tank every other day that I still can't believe how much these plants actually soak them up. Like I have said before, it isn't the size of the tank, its the amount of nutrients the plants consume. I am going to start dosing even more iron and phosphate, so much that you guys will think I am crazy. 

The Rotala sp. green is looking real nice. You will see when I update tonight. The HM has covered up the dark stems that you are talking about, and I am starting to get the look that I have wanted.

The anubias just dont fit in this aquascape, in my opinion. The tank is too small to attempt to have them shaded, and where they are now is causing them to get burned. I am going to trim it and let the HC grow on the driftwood even more. HC will thrive when I unshade it by clipping the anubia leaves. 

The massive amount of light and photo-period is helping to keep the plants very compact. If I were to use less light it would definitely not look the same. When plants get plenty of light they will not grow in a manner in which they are "searching" for better light. Instead they will prosper and keep a real compact design. 

I do not have any test kits other than a ph tester. Last time I checked my Ph was around 6.2. Other than that I have no clue what my CO2, KH, and nitrates are. I do not dose any nitrates in this tank for several reasons.. 1. I have RCS and that is asking for disaster if I overdose on the nitrates. 2. The RCS poop so much that I am positive the plants are getting plenty of nitrates from that alone 3. I believe that nitrates should only be dosed when you have very few inhabitants compared to your tank size. With this 10 gallon and the amount of RCS there is plenty of poop to go around. However, if I were to have a 120gallon with the same amount of inhabitants then I would probably have to get a NO3 test kit and dose NO3 in order to supplement the deficiency. 

_I have not updated this journal in over 2 weeks. Tonight I will update and actually take pictures using my DSLR camera instead of the old simple Nikon that I was using for all the previous pictures. I will take a lot of good pics and post them. _


----------



## will5 (Sep 30, 2005)

Wow ok thanks.

Just one more question you said


> I put so much Iron and Phosphate in this tank every other day that I still can't believe how much these plants actually soak them up. Like I have said before, it isn't the size of the tank, its the amount of nutrients the plants consume. I am going to start dosing even more iron and phosphate, so much that you guys will think I am crazy.


How much are you dosing of those then? I am sorry if i am being a PITA but your tank just looks so great and mine does not even compare at all. I am just trying to get some tips from a person with almost the same tank as mine.


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

will5 said:


> Wow ok thanks.
> 
> Just one more question you said
> 
> How much are you dosing of those then? I am sorry if i am being a PITA but your tank just looks so great and mine does not even compare at all. I am just trying to get some tips from a person with almost the same tank as mine.


This forum is here for people to ask questions. Please never feel like you are bothering anyone when you ask questions. This is not an easy hobby... I learned by reading a lot and asking questions on here.

I dose 4ml of Iron and 1/4tbsp of KH2PO4 every other day. I change 30% water weekly. But you have to remember that you dose according to your plant intake, and NOT your tank size. If you dose the same as I do you may encounter major problems because your plants may not need as much. Slowly increase your dosing if you see the need for additional ferts. Eventually you will reach a point where you are happy with the amount of dosing...

Good Luck,

Ryan


----------



## Ahkuma (Dec 5, 2004)

wood said:


> AquaClear 50. I absolutely love it, and no it is not too much flow at all for the 10 gallon..


When I started off in the hobby as a kid in the early 1980's I really liked the Aquaclear products. About 2 years ago I bought an Aquaclear 20 for my 10 gallon and the thing seemed so cheap compared to how they were built back then. I just threw the filter in the garbage last week because the tab that keeps it level broke off and the motor assembly kept coming lose and spilling water everywhere.

Is the 50 better quality than the 20? I need to buy something to replace it now.

Your tank looks good and thanks for posting your dosing regiment. I forgot how much I was dosing when I had it running so now I have a reference point again.


----------



## will5 (Sep 30, 2005)

wood said:


> This forum is here for people to ask questions. Please never feel like you are bothering anyone when you ask questions. This is not an easy hobby... I learned by reading a lot and asking questions on here.
> 
> I dose 4ml of Iron and 1/4tbsp of KH2PO4 every other day. I change 30% water weekly. But you have to remember that you dose according to your plant intake, and NOT your tank size. If you dose the same as I do you may encounter major problems because your plants may not need as much. Slowly increase your dosing if you see the need for additional ferts. Eventually you will reach a point where you are happy with the amount of dosing...
> 
> ...



Wow thank you very much.


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

Ahkuma said:


> When I started off in the hobby as a kid in the early 1980's I really liked the Aquaclear products. About 2 years ago I bought an Aquaclear 20 for my 10 gallon and the thing seemed so cheap compared to how they were built back then. I just threw the filter in the garbage last week because the tab that keeps it level broke off and the motor assembly kept coming lose and spilling water everywhere.
> 
> Is the 50 better quality than the 20? I need to buy something to replace it now.
> 
> Your tank looks good and thanks for posting your dosing regiment. I forgot how much I was dosing when I had it running so now I have a reference point again.


Well I have used different HOB filters and I must say that The AquaClear brand is by far the best. I chose the AC50 because I wanted a lot more circulation than usual. I believe that a lot of circulation is good for the tank, as long as the water is level to the output of the HOB. You don't want the water to fall as it comes out of the HOB.

I know that there are actually 2 level tabs on the 50 model. There is a plastic piece which is permanently attached, and then there is a separate one that swivels so that you can perfectly adjust the level for the filter. I do not see any reason why you should have a problem with the level if you get a new one. 

I definitely do not think that the AquaClear is cheaply made. I also would not have just tossed it out, you could have modified something in order to get the motor from leaning on the glass. Oh well, now this gives you a reason to go out and get a new, larger one. What I do consider as cheap are those topfin pieces of crap. The reason why I like the AC so much is because you can put virtually anything inside the media cartridge. I put a bag of purigen, bag of matrix, and a foam pad. Perfect combination for chemical, biological, and mechanical.


----------



## pweifan (Nov 2, 2006)

wood, what are you feeding your cherries? I'm trying to get my RCS to red up a bit more...

The funny thing is, I thought my 10 gallon looked fairly good considering it's just a breeding tank, but then I saw yours...simply magnificent.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Your tank is inspiring, I am going to pick up the Redsea Co2 system tomorrow for my 10 gallon.


----------



## dennisfermin (Feb 7, 2007)

Very nice, definately inspiring. Thank you for sharing your pictures with us.


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

I let it grow out some. Looks the same. I like having the Rotala Wallichii growing along the surface. Enjoy


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

I trimmed it a bunch... Let me know if you have any ideas as for the aquascaping. I am still getting the camera skills down, DSLR cameras are complicated as hell....

Later,

Ryan


----------



## apistaeasy (Nov 5, 2005)

Post bigger pics!

I also would appreciate a close up on the wood covered HC.


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

apistaeasy said:


> Post bigger pics!
> 
> I also would appreciate a close up on the wood covered HC.


I updated the post above yours. I made the pictures a lot bigger and tried to zoom in on the HC more....

-Ryan


----------



## apistaeasy (Nov 5, 2005)

Hehe, thanks.

56k warning!


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

OK here are some update pictures. I am still learning how to use this DSLR camera, but I think these are some of the better tank pictures I have taken with it so far. After the trimming the plants are starting to regrow and I really like how the scape is starting to look. Unfortunately they are growing so fast that it is difficult to maintain the scape due to the small tank size. Also, I need to start dosing even more! These plants are soaking up the nutrients like crazy. Anyhow, enjoy. 

-Ryan


*Front*









*Side Angle*









*Lonely Shrimp foraging in the HM*









*Tried a little artsy photo*


----------



## danepatrick (Jul 17, 2006)

wood, your tank is absolutely amazing. i envy you.


----------



## andrewwl (May 3, 2004)

Just awesome!


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

You've done a great job with the small amount of space. Very beautiful.


----------



## D.gilly (Sep 25, 2005)

i want your tank :drool:


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Wood,
Dane and I agree totally. Pure genius! keep up the good work (can any of you imagine having this in your room at night? How could you ever go to sleep seeing this beauty!? I can hardly believe its only a 10g!) You did really well with the layout in anticipating how the growth would affect the dimensions...I really like how you've arranged the plants front to back and this really exhibits an excellent design...and the DSLR camera pics are much better! I bet you love it!


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

Wow. Thanks a lot guys! I really appreciate the praise. This was my very first tank, I bought it back in 2003 for my office. Looking back I realize now how clueless I truly was when it came to planted tanks. I didn't even know about CO2 and couldn't figure out why my plants kept withering away. These forums changed all of that completely. 

Anyhow, I am going to shape the tank some more tonight, do some trimming and replanting. I want to get a nice layout for a final photo to submit to the Intl Aquatic Plants Layout Contest. I am sure there are a lot of other superb 10g tanks out there that will be in the contest that will look much better than mine, but I have always wanted to enter an online contest so this is my chance.

I wanted to get my 55 gallon up and running, but I have decided to divert my funds to getting an invert rack up and running. I just love these freshwater shrimp and want to start breeding a bunch of different varieties. The 55g will be setup sooner than later though. This empty 55 stand and canopy has been sitting in the living room for a long time. 

-Ryan


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Magnifique. The plants are growing greatly and the colors are so amazing. The Shrimp are simply beatiful and fit into this tank very well!


----------



## pweifan (Nov 2, 2006)

What are you feeding your shrimp?


----------



## Casty (Sep 28, 2006)

I demand an update! This tank is an inspiration for my current 10g project.


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

Casty said:


> I demand an update! This tank is an inspiration for my current 10g project.


Wow. It has been a long time since I even looked at this thread. I have been so focused on freshwater shrimp that I have completely let this tank go... It is so over grown it is pitiful. But........ this is a blessing in disguise........

I have now regained the inspiration to clean her up and get her back in shape. I will take a pic soon of how nasty it has gotten, and I suppose start a "reborn" journal inside of this journal 

Updates will come very soon.... I suppose I can show what your tank will look like when you let it go, how to trim, etc. The quality of the photos will be better too... 

-Ryan


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

*Start Of The Rebirth*

OK. Today I finally decided to start rebuilding. As you can see the tank was very out of shape. I had not done anything to it for at least 3 months. No CO2, No Trim, Nothing. 

The HM has pretty much died off, however it will grow back. The Rotala walichii is gone, but that will grow back too. The Ammannia gracilis however stayed great and even showed better colors. The other rotalas seems to be fine as well. That weed you see all over the place was a pain in the ass to get rid of. 

I restarted the DIY CO2, cleaned out the filter and all other mess. Trimmed, etc. I am not going to touch the tank at all. I feel confident that with the CO2 regoing and the tank clean, all of the plants will grow back on their own. It may look all dead but I will give it a shot. It will be interesting to see how things grow back, if they even do. I may end up having to get new plants, but I don't think I will.....

Enjoy the pictures...


Front Shot before cleaning










Side Shot Before:










Overhead shot. Look at that mess of overgrowth and weeds










After front










After left front










After right front










Refilling after cleaning


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

now that's an algae breakout and a half!
looking promising now its cleaned up though


----------



## runwithit (Jul 16, 2007)

i was reading along and was saying to myself what a great looking tank... looks so cool... and then BAM! out comes these last few pics...lol. that's one mess you have there. gl.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

What the heck happened?


Wood said:


> ...I had not done anything to it for at least 3 months. No CO2, No Trim, Nothing.


 *Why, but why?? Just to see what would happen?*









That tank was my inspiration and I was just about to order some ADA soil and brightsand and redo one of my ten gallons to try and replicate your success, when I saw those horrific pictures you posted.


----------

